
Google Ventures Almost Ready To Launch, But It Is A Bad Idea - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/20/google-ventures-almost-ready-to-launch-but-it-is-a-bad-idea/
======
pg
It's true that corporate venture funds are usually lame. But if there were a
company that could defy this trend, it would be Google. The fact they have
Rich Miner in there is a sign they plan to do things differently. He's not a
finance guy; he's one of the guys who wrote Android.

------
ericwaller
_It is in effect saying that it has so much cash it doesn’t know what to do
with it. Google would be better off paying a dividend to shareholders or
buying back stock than playing venture capitalist._

It's by paying a dividend that google would be in effect saying it has so much
cash it doesn't know what to do with it. Starting a venture fund is google
saying that it can reinvest it's profits for a positive return.

